# Camera Replacement Question



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

So I am more or less asking for recommendations or a solution to a problem.

Issue:
I honestly have not been impressed with the camera app in APEX/Liberty/CM7.
I really did enjoy the default camera app in gingerbread.

Question:
Is there a better replacement any of you can recommend or a way to get the default gingerbread app back on my phone? (currently on APEX 2.0 RC2)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> So I am more or less asking for recommendations or a solution to a problem.
> 
> Issue:
> I honestly have not been impressed with the camera app in APEX/Liberty/CM7.
> ...


When you say default camera app in gingerbread, are you referring to the motoblur custom one? Cause I know cm7 uses aosp camera. Theirs a flashable .zip floating around out there somewhere for the motoblur camera, it worked on apex for me.. not sure about liberty/cm7.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response, and yes I am referring to the motoblur custom one. I tried pulling the .apk from gingerbread and moving it over but that failed. I'll do some searching for that flashable zip.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

the flashable blur camera does not work, I just tried it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

it wouldnt work on a technically AOSP rom...because it needs the blur framework


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Needs work still but follow the thread for updates


----------



## wcdunn (Jun 7, 2011)

I always though the Blur camera was great, but have been forced to leave it behind in favor of a better overall experience. My current solution to the problem is to use the CM7 lock screen settings to add the extra button, which i use to access Camera360 (paid market app) which I really like. This is great because I can get to it right from the lock screen very quickly. The only drawback is the 2 stage camera button doesnt work, its just a 1 click thing, but it still takes really good pictures. If you wanted a different lock screen you could also set up gesture to unlock and go straight to a camera app too.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

I wound up using the flashable zip from mobile_sensai to install the blur camera and camcorder. Works great.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> I wound up using the flashable zip from mobile_sensai to install the blur camera and camcorder. Works great.


sauce?


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

I used the link on this page to pull the flashable zip. Works on APEX 2.0 RC2 and AOSP-Liberty so far by my testing.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liberty-rom-dx/155538-rom-mod-aosp-liberty-gb.html


----------

